# 2 of my rabbits had babies



## Cottontail1978 (Jun 18, 2020)

We had babies unexpectedly. We created a you tube channel for them. If you need a dose of cuteness please come and check us out.








Cobys Cuddly Critters


My channel is dedicated to all my fur-babies. I have several rabbits and are sometimes having new ones. There is cuteness in everything we do. Please join us...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jun 19, 2020)

Wow! Two litters at once. That’s a lot to handle!


----------



## Cottontail1978 (Jun 19, 2020)

It is pretty cool i live in a town of about 300 people and my local federated coop orders everything i need to keep the rabbits healthy and strong. We have an awesome vet about 30 min away. I dont have alot of friends but i know almost everyone in town and they know me. I do keep to myself but will wave if someone waves at me and will say hello if they say it while walking by. I usually on nice days have my rabbits out side in thier pens to get a bit of sunshine and fresh air. the kids usually ask if they can come see the rabbits when they are outside. All my rabbits are gentle giants my rabbits weigh from about 6 pounds up to about 10 pounds.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jun 19, 2020)

That’s so sweet


----------



## Cottontail1978 (Jun 20, 2020)

So we had another Rabbit give birth last night to 6 healthy kits bringing our total babies to 21. Its a crazy house all the moms are in very good health and getting all the food they require and more. I cant wait till the garden is ready for picking they are gonna have a really good buffet.


----------



## Cottontail1978 (Jun 21, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Wow! Two litters at once. That’s a lot to handle!


Lol lots of babies to play with and to get them used to being loved. We had another litter born last night 6 new babies.


----------

